# [SOLVED] fatal error and msi.fax



## ski (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a HP pavillion a365c computer running with XP home.I can't load any software for any manufacture of all in one printers. I have now a HP C5280 printer and at about 12% into loading software i get the following message: Fatal error during installation.The older version fax cannot be removed."fatal error" and "msi.fax". Have tried to get help with HP support and they couldn't help me.I have installed this HP C5280 on my laptop and works fine. Have tryed some fixes such as installing windows installer version 3 and using windows install cleaner for any referances of fax . The computer works fine using my epson R260 printer on USB port.Have even uninstalled epson printer to try to install the HP software. Any help will be very appriciated.
thanks...SKI


----------



## ski (Jan 22, 2008)

Note: I could not get the hp software install to work so I loaded just the drivers for this printer and now it works but , without all the bells and whistles. I used windows software wizzard , plug and play with the USB connected to the printer. Love to install the HP solutions software but you can't always get what you want !
............SKI


----------



## prasadparvathy (Dec 10, 2008)

awesome


----------

